# Dazzle on sale!!!



## jessj (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Everyone!!! I am a member of a site that sends me discounts thru email and I noticed this morning that they have dazzles for $17.99!!!! I have my camera set up a different way, so not sure if this will work for marestare but thought that I would pass it along anyway! Hope this helps someone out there! This is the link

My link

or

http://www.tanga.com/products/pinnacle-dazzle-instant-dvd-recorder?utm_source=Tanga+Emails&utm_campaign=997e87d4be-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 8, 2011)

hi,jess welcome back hows all your horse going


----------



## jessj (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Jenny! I have been around...just lots of lurking and not so much posting. Your foals are gorgeous! My guys are doing great! I am up to four now.....still have D and Ferrari, but I added another mare (a bay and white pinto...yay!) and a pretty little silver dapple filly that I plan to show next year.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Jess,

Thank you for the link. I'll have to check it out. Glad to see you back and



Congratulations on the new additions. We would love to see pics of all your babies.


----------



## MeganH (Dec 8, 2011)

Thats a really good deal on a dazzle! If anyone is getting on Mare Stare this is the one they had me get to stream online and I paid $47 for mine!

Glad to see you Jess!



Love all your babies!


----------



## jessj (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Hazel! I will try to post some pics of my guys! (i love showing them off...lol) I just put pics of ferrari on delilah's page. I am so jealous...I LOVE her! She is ferrari's maternal grand dam. AND Tamboro is his sire! I got to see Tamboro in person and I've gotta tell you, pics dont do justice! He is gorgeous! I think that you are in for one beautiful foal!!!

Hey Megan! I was really hoping that you hadnt gotten your dazzle yet! I bought a dazzle-like hookup from wal mart and it was around $60! Maybe someone here will be able to benefit from this deal!!!


----------



## jessj (Dec 8, 2011)

Here they are! First is D (old pic, but she is WAY to fuzzy for pics now!) Then we have Ferrari during the summer and then one from a few weeks ago. He is getting a bit chubby...working on that so he will be in condition to show next spring! Then we have Bella (her registered name is Cottontails Becky...but we dont like becky so we call her bella) Couple of pics of her...the first is from when she first arrived and was a little thin, she is fat and sassy now! And last but certainly not least is my newest baby. REFs Silver Illusion Eclipse aka dawn. She is my little silver dapple girl that will be showing along with ferrari in the spring. One pic of her from the breeder from back during the summer and a new one of her with her winter woolies on!


----------



## Eagle (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Jess, how are you all? It is lovely to see your gang. How are Darla's feet these days, did her frogs heal 100%?


----------



## jessj (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Renee! Darla is doing great. Her feet are 100% better! She is enjoying having a pasture mate in Bella...but she is still a bit on the lazy side! How is Eagle doing?


----------



## Eagle (Dec 8, 2011)

That is great news.



Eagle is much better thanks but he is still not 100% yet, I have had blood tests done again which show that he has a problem with his muscles but we still don't know what. He feels o.k though and plays all day with his son so that is a good sign.

Have you seen the pics and video of my new boy in the photo forum? he is a real live wire and very naughty but fun to have though.


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 9, 2011)

you have been busy buying all those lovely new horses


----------



## jessj (Dec 9, 2011)

Eagle said:


> That is great news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was he on facebook too?? I saw one there...what a cutie!


----------

